# Brick laying today for my new Hosta bed.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 20, 2016)

Beautiful day today. I am enlarging an existing Hosta bed. I am using bricks for a border. I know there should be some sort of footing underneath but that's just not possible now. I found they do not heave in the winter as much if I put them in long ways instead of like a triangle. Not as pretty though. I put the Hosta's in before the border because the leaves hadn't unfurled yet and I wanted it to look nice this summer. Slow but sure. I also picked my first spring time bouquet. I have a large bed of Lillie's of the Valley and I love their scent. If the weather holds out and my old bones as well, I will lay the last of the bricks tomorrow.


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 20, 2016)

Very nice.  Fun to do these kinds of projects.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 20, 2016)

Nice project Ruth.  Looks like fun.  Please post a picture when you get it the way you want it.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 20, 2016)

Pretty pictures, wish I lived closer so I could help laying the bricks though...getting bricks and stones to set just right is hard work.


----------



## Buckeye (May 20, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2016)

Lovely Ruth!  Lily of the Valley was my mother's favorite scent. :sentimental:


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 20, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## jnos (May 20, 2016)

Oh, how pretty, Ruth.  I grew hostas in Minnesota without trying. Here, I've given up. I apparently don't have the right spot for them to thrive. Love your lilies of the valley too. I have a few of those but they're pretty much hidden in a bushy tree area. I can still find one or two to smell though!


----------

